# Possible Filipino Outreach -- Any Tagalog Speakers on PB?



## Guido's Brother (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently began a radio program in our local area (Fraser Valley of BC and northwest Washington state). It's broadcast on KARI 550 AM at 2:45 PM, Monday to Friday. I've also set up a blog where folks can download MP3s.

I've been watching the hits on the blog and I get a lot of them from the Philippines. My program is called Gospel Talk. I guess there must be a lot of devout RCs in the Philippines and many of them google "Gospel for January 5" and similar searches (just change the date). Anyway, they end up at my blog. But it seems that very few of them take the next step and actually listen to the program -- presumably because they won't understand it anyway. 

What I'd like to do is set up a side-bar item in Tagalog directing Filipino folks to some good Reformed resources. Anybody know Tagalog or some resources in Tagalog or both? 

I know the Heidelberg Catechism is available in Tagalog online, but anything else? If you can help, I would be much indebted.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 4, 2009)

They often speak Spanish as well.


----------



## beej6 (Jan 4, 2009)

Unless things have changed in the last 1/2 generation, many native Filipinos speak English; for the educated, it's the "second language" and an official language as well. 

(My parents are from the Philippines, though I was born here. My knowledge of Tagalog, like many first generation Americans, is limited to intuition, knowing when I'm in trouble, and curse words. (smile))


----------



## A.J. (Jan 19, 2009)

Guido's Brother said:


> I recently began a radio program in our local area (Fraser Valley of BC and northwest Washington state). It's broadcast on KARI 550 AM at 2:45 PM, Monday to Friday. I've also set up a blog where folks can download MP3s.
> 
> I've been watching the hits on the blog and I get a lot of them from the Philippines. My program is called Gospel Talk. I guess there must be a lot of devout RCs in the Philippines and many of them google "Gospel for January 5" and similar searches (just change the date). Anyway, they end up at my blog. But it seems that very few of them take the next step and actually listen to the program -- presumably because they won't understand it anyway.
> 
> ...



Wes, I just found this thread. I am a Filipino, and Tagalog is my first language. Actually, majority of Filipinos would understand the program. But probably a few would actually listen to it especially if the listeners are devout and well-informed Roman Catholics. After all, we Protestants preach "heresy." 

A local evangelical radio station regularly airs programs which include John MacArthur's Grace To You. But Reformed preaching like yours is very much needed. As for the Tagalog resources, I can provide links to several churches. 

There are two large denoms in the country that claim to hold to the Westminser Standards and the Three Forms of Unity. But they are Reformed in name only. They are better described as evangelical. So I cannot recommend them. You may perhaps direct the visitors of your blog to these websites.

* *Confessional Baptist* (holding the 1689 LBCF)

Cubao Reformed Baptist Church, Grace Baptist Church of Los Baños (audio sermons are available here), Sovereign Grace Bible Church of Cebu, New Covenant Reformed Bible Church, and Calvary Reformed Evangelical Church

See also this Reformed Baptist church directory.

* *Reformed Paedo-Baptist*

The fellowship I attend (see my signature) is affiliated with a confessional Reformed communion which has been receiving assistance from the RCUS. As far as I can remember, it now has four congregations (excluding the one I attend). Only one of them has a website, and the federation itself has no website in use yet. 

Davao Covenant Reformed Church

Mars Hill Study Center - This is where we are meeting. Our pastor is Rev. Nollie Malabuyo of Trinity URC, Walnut Creek, CA. You may reach him through his blog, Doctrine Unites! 

* *Confessions*

The WCF and the 1689 LBCF are also available in Tagalog. Please click the links. Thanks. 



turmeric said:


> They often speak Spanish as well.



Hola, hermano! Some can. But most don't even for those who had Spanish classes like me. 



beej6 said:


> Unless things have changed in the last 1/2 generation, many native Filipinos speak English; for the educated, it's the "second language" and an official language as well.
> 
> (My parents are from the Philippines, though I was born here. My knowledge of Tagalog, like many first generation Americans, is limited to intuition, knowing when I'm in trouble, and curse words. (smile))



Hi BJ. I know most Filipino-Americans are Roman Catholics. There are evangelicals as well. So it's nice to hear from a Filipino Reformed brother. I hope everything is fine for the Filipino Calvinists in the US. How are the Korean Presbyterians there? Many Reformed believers in our native land owe much of their knowledge about the faith we profess to these fellow Asians. And before I forget, do not use those curse words.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 19, 2009)

There is a number of resources in Tagalog here:

Languages

as well as many other languages

Should also note that the PRCA are performing mission work there, and Rev. Smit from Lacombe, Alberta has just accepted the call there, after the field has been vacant for almost 2 years.


Protestant Reformed Missions--Philippines
Missionary pastor: Rev. Smit
1898 Celso Tuazon Avenue, Valley Golf Subdivision
Cainta, Rizal 1900
The Philippines


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, the brothers above from the lovely land of the Philippines addressed it all very well. You won't find many Filipinos who can't speak and read english as well as any American, except maybe some older folks. Spanish is long gone, though.

Hey Albert, it is just wonderful to hear that there is a reformed congregation in Davao, right in the midst of a mostly muslim island! What a testimony they must be!


----------



## A.J. (Jan 20, 2009)

BertMulder said:


> Should also note that the PRCA are performing mission work there, and Rev. Smit from Lacombe, Alberta has just accepted the call there, after the field has been vacant for almost 2 years.
> 
> 
> Protestant Reformed Missions--Philippines
> ...



Bert, I do read the PRCA newsletter from time to time, and was surprised to know that missionary activities are being done here in my motherland by you denomination for about a decade now. I am not sure if you know this, but you have a congregation in Quezon City, Metro Manila. It's name is the Berean Protestant Reformed Church. In fact, Herman Hanko conducted a seminar several months ago, and it was held in this congregation. Also, Valley Golf Subdivision is several kilometers away from my home, and it is probably one of the places in the Philippines where you will find the largest concentration of residing Americans. They are mostly missionaries from different evangelical groups. 



Brad said:


> Well, the brothers above from the lovely land of the Philippines addressed it all very well. You won't find many Filipinos who can't speak and read english as well as any American, except maybe some older folks. Spanish is long gone, though.
> 
> Hey Albert, it is just wonderful to hear that there is a reformed congregation in Davao, right in the midst of a mostly muslim island! What a testimony they must be!



Hi Brad. Yes, there is a Reformed congregation in Davao. I heard from our pastor that another Filipino minister was ordained there quite recently. They truly are a testimony.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 20, 2009)

yes Albert, I did know that.


----------

